# got a question



## mrspecv06 (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a 92 stanza and was wondering if the sr20det will fit in there and if so wat all do i need to look into for the swap


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

That motor is designed for a rear wheel drive car. skyline/Sylvia) Quite common now to see it in a 240sx. Whatever you plan on doing it would cost thousands more than the car is worth.


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

ERBell said:


> That motor is designed for a rear wheel drive car. skyline/Sylvia) Quite common now to see it in a 240sx. Whatever you plan on doing it would cost thousands more than the car is worth.


Actually this powerplant is available in foreign market U12 (Stanza/Bluebird/Pintara) also in AWD configuration. The SRD20E is available in FWD configuration in the U.S. on Infiniti G20, you'd need to get mounts from Japan or Australia (Pintara) or make your own. Not worth the trouble since a KA24E with 6-7 pounds of boost will yield quite a bit more HP and good amount of torque. There again you'll have to do some legwork so there is no free ride.


----------

